# Tiết Lộ Giá Trị Món Quà Mà Tú Hảo Được Nhận Khi Lên Ngôi Quán Quân The Face



## tomyngo (3 Tháng chín 2017)

Ngôi vị Quán quân The Face 2017 đã gọi tên Tú Hảo – một kết quả không quá bất ngờ đối với phần đông khán giả. Là gương mặt nổi bật cùng với lượng fan hùng hậu ủng hộ ngay từ đầu chương trình, không khó để nhận ra Tú Hảo luôn là ứng cử viên sáng giá nhất cho ngôi vị Quán quân năm nay.





Sau chiến thắng của Phí Phương Anh tại The Face mùa 1 với những giải thưởng “mơ hồ” mà đến bây giờ, khán giả vẫn chưa rõ cô nàng đã nhận được những gì ngoài giá trị “tinh thần” là danh hiệu Quán quân. Chính vì thế ở mùa này, việc Tú Hảo sẽ “rinh” những giải thưởng gì về nhà cũng trở thành một “hot topic” được các khán giả bàn tán xôn xao.




Phải chăng các nhà tài trợ, các nhãn hàng lắng nghe được những thắc mắc của khán giả nên đã quyết định chi mạnh tay cho giải nhất năm nay. Với tổng giá trị giải thưởng lên tới 400 triệu đồng gồm 100 triệu đồng tiền mặt và một chiếc TV trị giá 300 triệu đồng, đây có lẽ là một trong những chi tiết gây “shock” nhất trong đêm chung kết. Nhiều khán giả sẽ phải đặt câu hỏi chiếc TV của nhãn hàng mà lại có giá “trên trời” như vậy.




Giải thưởng cho ngôi vị quán quân The Face 2017 chính là chiếc TV cao cấp nhất vừa được ra mắt tại thị trường Việt Nam của hãng điện tử LG - LG OLED Signature W. Chiếc TV được mệnh danh là tuyệt tác TV dán tường với độ mỏng chỉ 2,57mm. LG OLED Signature W hiện đang nắm giữ kỉ lục là chiếc TV mỏng nhất được phân phối tại thị trường Việt Nam. Xuất hiện trong đêm chung kết The Face 2017, LG OLED Signature W đã thu hút sự chú ý của không ít khán giả bởi thiết kế mỏng không tưởng.




Có lẽ, đối với một đêm chung kết được đánh giá có phần nhạt nhòa và thiếu điểm nhấn thì giải thưởng vô cùng giá trị là chiếc TV OLED Signature W đã phần nào tạo nên sự chú ý và thích thú trong lòng người hâm mộ.

Đây được xem là phần thưởng xác đáng cho những nỗ lực không ngừng của Tú Hảo và huấn luyện viên Lan Khuê trong suốt hai tháng chinh phục những thử thách của The Face 2017. Hy vọng trong thời gian tới, cô gái nỗ lực này sẽ cống hiến hết mình cho nghệ thuật để không phụ lòng yêu mến của người hâm mộ trong suốt thời gian qua.

Nguồn: afamily.vn/tiet-lo-gia-tri-mon-qua-ma-tu-hao-duoc-nhan-khi-len-ngoi-quan-quan-the-face-20170830103317734.chn


----------



## papapy (12 Tháng chín 2017)

Tú Hảo đc cái tivi ngon à nha  nhiều người mún mà ko tiền mua đó.


----------



## bear77 (12 Tháng chín 2017)

ai sao chứ , e đoán dc ngay từ đầu ngôi quán quân thuộc về tay Tú Hảo


----------



## thansau99 (12 Tháng chín 2017)

người đẹp xài hàng sang như thế này mới sánh tầm nhỉ


----------



## tringuyenq (13 Tháng chín 2017)

wow con tivi này cứ như miếng dán tường ấy, mà cái giá 300tr. thì quả là đại gia


----------



## nhauyen0088 (14 Tháng chín 2017)

wow, nhìn cái giá hơi choáng, 300t co thể mua 1 oto lun á


----------



## HoangTr (14 Tháng chín 2017)

hot quá dòng tv LG OLED Signature W tuyệt tác TV dán tường với độ mỏng chỉ 2,57mm thì quá 300 tr cũng đúng


----------



## anhhungxadieu112 (14 Tháng chín 2017)

LG năm nay chịu chơi ghê tài trợ hẳn cái tivi mỏng nhất.


----------



## tringuyenq (14 Tháng chín 2017)

tui nghe nói dòng tivi OLED Signature W siêu mỏng này còn có thể uống cong được nữa đó


----------



## nhauyen0088 (15 Tháng chín 2017)

nếu mà có tiền tậu con OLED signature này về thì e bất chấp đục tường lun ấy chứ))


----------

